# Photo Portfolio Books



## DetectiveZito (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good site which sells inexpensive Portfolios?  I just need something with pages which are protective clear plastic that can fit up to about 11x14.  I'm looking for something a notch above Office Depot plastic sheet protectors, but leather bound folios are a bit unnecessary at this point.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 7, 2009)

How about Light Impressions?

http://www.lightimpressionsdirect.com/

--Ken


----------



## DetectiveZito (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow... Light Impressions was perfect!  Ordered exactly what I was looking for, for a great price. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that the link was helpful.  They have been catering to photographers for years.

--Ken


----------

